# Are there any good traditional blogs out there that actually focus on clothing?



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

...


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Like, don't like?

https://www.ivy-style.com/


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

His blog may be gone, but Heavy Tweed Jacket still keeps a Tumblr. It's my gold standard.

heavytweedjacket.tumblr.com


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Not sure I understand the focus of OP's question, but have you considered catalogues like Montgomery Ward? Are you looking for photos of men in clothing? Maybe a Google search of images under 'men in clothing'? Then there is Muffy's website, though often there are women in the photos.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> Like, don't like?
> 
> https://www.ivy-style.com/


"Ivy Style has long since devolved into some combination of internet drama and juvenile politics." L-Feld.

Thanks, L-Feld. I truly appreciate your comment as you have a whole lot 'o' style. I wish that I published more often. I would like to move to publishing twice a week, lol.

I also agree that there aren't that many blogs in the space that I am interested in. Below are a few blogs that I check for, but not much surprising there.

https://www.redclaysoul.com/
https://putthison.com/
https://dieworkwear.com/
https://www.thesartorialist.com/


----------



## paxonus (Dec 26, 2016)

L-feld said:


> Yeah, I'm looking for photos of men in clothing. For example, I'm having a hard time matching a tie to a navy blazer and a pale pink shirt. I would love to be able to find something that just had lot's of combos of navy blazers and pink shirts so I could find an idea for a tie I might like. Google image search has been less than helpful. I tried asking Chensvold for advice,but he was too caught up with battling SJW's and finding historically correct tapered pants.
> 
> My ideal would probably be a well organized (searchable) version of the WAYWT thread.


Did you google blue blazer pink shirt? I found loads of images, some with very useful links:

https://theidleman.com/manual/advice/suit-tie-combinations-pink-shirt/


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I have to agree with the op about ivy-style. The guy that runs it is a whole bunch of interesting and the blog has long ceased to be of interest to me.

I generally like Andy's site but he allows way too much politics here so the Trad sub-forum is about all I look at anymore.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't recommend any blogs but on the subject of ties that go with a pink shirt and blue blazer, my answer is that there are quite a lot of ties that work in that setting. A good place to start is catalogs and online sites such as Brooks Brothers, who show a pink shirt paired with a tie that has a blue background and pink stripes. They also have another pic of a pink shirt paired with a navy + white tie. (Then again BB shows a pink shirt paired with a gold tie, which I do not care for myself. It comes down to looking for inspiration, not a prescription.) Lands End shows a pink shirt with a navy w/ white Churchill dots tie, which looks nice IMO. I think the classic Argyll & Sutherland tie looks great on a pink shirt. J. Press shows a pale pink shirt with a blue w/ pink dots tie. (Some of those links I added may take you to a default shirt color other than pink, in which case just click on the pink version to see the tie.)

Ultimately it comes down to acquiring a collection of ties and just setting the shirt out and laying the tie down on it and seeing how it strikes you. When it clicks, you'll know.

I have some shirts that I bought because I liked the shirt, only to discover that I didn't have a good tie to go with it. I have worn a shirt to my favorite menswear store and sought help finding a good tie to go with it.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I really miss The Old Man and the Tweed.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

FLMike said:


> I really miss The Old Man and the Tweed.


LMFAO!


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

You may be ready to make the move over to the Fashion Forum if you're thinking about more flamboyant outfits. In the meantime, however, you may want to look at HTJ's archive and look at some of the old Brooks Bros catalogs for combinations.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are some suggestions for L-feld:

If you haven't already, start a *Pinterest *account and begin pinning images of Trad outfits for reference. I've done that and refer to it almost daily. Billax, OCBD and others have posted many of their own images there. Do some searches and save images you like. It won't take long to build a very large repository.

Do you receive the *Ben Silver* catalogs? If so, save them. Good reference source for outfits that work well.

*Blogs and image boards* (some are more useful or interesting than others). Listed in no particular order:

https://acutestyle.tumblr.com/

https://averageguysguidetostyle.blogspot.com/

https://naturalshoulder.tumblr.com/

https://theivyleaguelook.blogspot.com/

https://a-trad-confused.tumblr.com/

https://periodicreview.tumblr.com/

https://happypreppy.tumblr.com/

https://ivy-league-style.tumblr.com/

https://thornproof.tumblr.com/

https://drsnp.tumblr.com/

https://getticketsforthedance.tumblr.com/

https://www.theweejun.com/

https://fair-isle-irl.tumblr.com/

https://www.instagram.com/alex_winchell/

https://www.instagram.com/mr.slowboy/?hl=en


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> Here are some suggestions for L-feld:
> 
> If you haven't already, start a *Pinterest *account and begin pinning images of Trad outfits for reference. I've done that and refer to it almost daily. Billax, OCBD and others have posted many of their own images there. Do some searches and save images you like. It won't take long to build a very large repository.
> 
> ...


That's a great list! Thank you! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

*gamma68* would you share a link to your Pinterest page please?


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

How about a black knit tie with the pink shirt?


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

gamma, I'm honored you included my tumblr in your list. Thank you, sir.

L-feld - For a look-book of outfits and combinations I often check Billax's Pintrest page: 
https://www.pinterest.com/Billax/



gamma68 said:


> Here are some suggestions for L-feld:
> 
> If you haven't already, start a *Pinterest *account and begin pinning images of Trad outfits for reference. I've done that and refer to it almost daily. Billax, OCBD and others have posted many of their own images there. Do some searches and save images you like. It won't take long to build a very large repository.
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy Carson (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

I just discovered Instagram and there are a few accounts there that post frequently, and do the trad look in updated and refreshing ways, IMHO. Plus it's just pics and no politics.

-caustic_man
-acutestyle
-urbancomposition

May they solve your pink shirt/tie conundrum.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

L-Feld - I think that you would really dig Acutestyle's style. I use IG a lot for inspiration.

https://acutestyle.tumblr.com/

https://www.instagram.com/acutestyle/?hl=en


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

My Facebook page, Waterhollowtweed, might interest some; not many pictures of people wearing clothing, though--although that's changing!


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

Two bloggers who are no longer active:

Giuseppe from 'An Affordable Wardrobe' was an inspiration to thrift at a higher level

and

John Tinseth of 'The Trad' for all things lifestyle; seems that the man certainly has 'lived a little', and his insights are valuable.

Jim


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

I found another blog that's inspired by places like putthison and dieworkwear.

https://streetxsprezza.wordpress.com/

Unfortunate name IMO, but I've already found lots of great pictures and inspiration photos on there. Vintage, yet modern is the best way I'd describe them. Best part is, not many things look "costumey".


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I think I recognize that fellow from the Armory Instagram account.


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ethan Wong? If so, that would make sense. It says on their team page that he is the social media manager for Ascot Chang, and The Armoury collaborates with them.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

L-feld said:


> Yeah, I'm looking for photos of men in clothing. For example, I'm having a hard time matching a tie to a navy blazer and a pale pink shirt. I would love to be able to find something that just had lot's of combos of navy blazers and pink shirts so I could find an idea for a tie I might like. Google image search has been less than helpful. I tried asking Chensvold for advice,but he was too caught up with battling SJW's and finding historically correct tapered pants.
> 
> My ideal would probably be a well organized (searchable) version of the WAYWT thread.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

Pink shirt and paisley tie.


----------



## Cawood (Aug 28, 2017)

L-feld said:


> An issue I keep running up against is that I only ever managed to make dark blue ties work with pink shirts. I find dark blue ties with a navy blazer to feel very wintry, even with the pink shirt. I'm trying to figure out how to summer it up without looking too much like an easter egg.


A lot of classic regimental ties, especially with burgundy/red in the mix, from Robert Talbott work easily with a pink shirt and blazer, along with khakis or grey trousers. Down South that is a "go to" for us in the Spring/Summer...


----------



## Cawood (Aug 28, 2017)

With a pink shirt all day long!


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

delicious_scent said:


> I found another blog that's inspired by places like putthison and dieworkwear.
> 
> https://streetxsprezza.wordpress.com/
> 
> Unfortunate name IMO, but I've already found lots of great pictures and inspiration photos on there. Vintage, yet modern is the best way I'd describe them. Best part is, not many things look "costumey".


True, but not much looks traditional either.


----------



## LowEndTheory (Oct 5, 2016)

Do a Google Image Search of Tucker Carlson. He does decent combos with pink shirts, almost always with Repp ties.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

And, if you ever wish to see how a Mercer and Son's shirt wears Tucker Carlson is a customer.
Regards,


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

127.72 MHz said:


> And, if you ever wish to see how a Mercer and Son's shirt wears Tucker Carlson is a customer.
> Regards,


Problem with that is he always has a jacket on, and also only (or mostly) wears the forward point collar. Hard to tell much, other than how their forward point looks.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

FLMike said:


> Problem with that is he always has a jacket on, and also only (or mostly) wears the forward point collar. Hard to tell much, other than how their forward point looks.


Actually David Mercer "Pointed" this out to me when I placed my last order. But in fairness I have seen Tucker Carlson wear a button down that I believe was a Mercer.


----------

